

United WiFi terms lets them use your ideas, inventions, concepts, techniques - ayushgta

&quot;Any communications you send to this Portal or otherwise to United Airlines, Inc. by electronic mail are on a non-confidential basis, and United Airlines, Inc. is under no obligation to refrain from reproducing, publishing or otherwise using them in any way for any purpose.&quot;<p>&quot;United Airlines, Inc. shall be free to use the content of such electronic mail communications, including any ideas, inventions, concepts, techniques or know-how disclosed therein, for any purpose, including the developing, manufacturing and&#x2F;or marketing of goods or services.&quot;<p>Taken from &#x27;use of information&#x27; section of their terms @ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.united.com&#x2F;web&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;content&#x2F;travel&#x2F;inflight&#x2F;wifi&#x2F;terms.aspx
======
webdestroya
This says that if you email United Airlines, they are allowed to use your
ideas. It has nothing to do with ideas that you may post on other sites, or
emails you send to other people...

~~~
breakingcups
Depends on how you define "This Portal" I suppose.

------
frewsxcv
This is why the Let's Encrypt movement is so important.

[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

~~~
trcollinson
I have no idea how I missed this project. If it lives up to its motives and
ideals, that will be an absolutely amazing project! I'll start watching for it
to launch.

